# Has anyone used bird harness (feather tether)?



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

My tiel FREAKED OUT when I put it on him (below picture but Petite size)…He could not tolerate it at all & acted as if I’m killing him!!! I had to take it off right away because I didn't want to traumatize him any further  Before, I used to take him outside all the time without any harness & he always stayed on my shoulder…well except once when my little cousin threw a basketball at me while Dimplez was on my shoulder, and for the first time, he got scared & took off…but luckily he made a U-turn after quite a long flight & came right back…very scary experience 

So now I don’t want to take any risk by taking him outside again…I feel so bad though because he LOVES it… So has anyone been successful using the harness with your tiel? If not, is there any other option beside this one? I clipped his wings but he still can fly quite far so I can’t trust that either.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have an Aviator Harness.. it’s the only Harness I trust in all honesty. 

Try hanging it from the cage at first so he can be become comfortable with it being there and it’ll show him that it’s not going to hurt him. It might take a bit for him to get used to it, but don’t in any way (not saying you are/will) force it on him.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was looking into buying one of these because i would love to take my tiel outside, without the fear of him flying away (even though he has his wings clipped) ive had one experience where i was in the backyard and someone spooked him and he ended up a tree, thank god he didnt keep going. I have taken him to the corner shops before, he wasnt too comftable but didnt try to make a move, it would be cool to go for walks with him


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a good idea Solace! I will hang it in his cage tomorrow & hopefully that will help. He was actually very curious with the harness when I first opened it though. He was all chewing and playing with it so I thought it's ok to put on him....but oh boy.

By the way, which aviator harness did you use, and how did your birds react when you first put it on them?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I got the Petite Size Aviator Harness.

Here's a photo of it I took the day I got it.. 










I put it on one of my Cockatiels and he HATED it.. LOL










And then I put it on my Green Cheek Conure and it took her a bit to get used to it, but she is fine with it now.. I walk around with her on my shoulder and all, she was biting at it a lot at first but once they get the feel of it they're okay.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a feather tether harness too, but was never able to get it near my birds.. they cant stand it even being near them! I'm going to try it on pickles one day, because he is by far the cuddliest- he MIGHT just let me put it on, but the others i had no hope with.

I hung mine in their cage for ages but it did no good


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Yup that's exactly how Dimplez reacted, just like your tiel on the picture lol. He could not stop picking at the leash & throwing himself around...it was actually pretty scary the way he acted :wacko: But awww, your green cheek looks so cute with it, she looks so calm...

cheekyboy: Let me know how it goes if you ever have a chance to try on your tiel. I thought Dimplez would have no problem since he's all tame & can be super cuddly...but no luck so far


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Ezzie - I know what you mean. I live near a wonderful park & wish I could take my little birdie there everyday for walks (with super close supervision)...But after the close call the other day when he flew away I never dare to bring him outside for a walk again


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

I've had no luck with the feather tether either. Be careful though -- I've read somewhere that birds have been killed in the harness by attempting to fly and landing on the metal strap and breaking their chestbone area. After I read this, I stopped trying.


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Yikes, that sounds so dangerous! I don't think I'd like to try this harness on Dimplez again, he acted as if I was torturing him. I wonder if I should get the flight suit. You guys think they'll like that better?


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I've also heard that they are really bad for their respiratory system. Apparently when birds try to fly in the harness, it compacts against their chest and damages them internally. Basically, you have to be reeealllly careful when using one, because if they get a fright and take off, as soon as they reach the end of the lead, the sudden jerk could be enough to kill them. And apparently it has happened to many birds, suprisingly enough.

This isnt to say I'm telling people not to use them- heck, I have one of my own! But its just not as easy as putting a leash on a dog. There is alot more to consider. Birds arent designed for leashes- their bodies are just so frail. So be careful guys


----------



## elfhome (Jan 1, 2008)

Bella used to have a feather tether. After I switched her she liked the Aviator better. She was obviously happier in it, so I felt bad subjecting her to the feather tether for so long. With the aviator she can fly and limb much easier and doesn't need to be carried around.


----------

